# What color is this bar pigeon?



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello, could anyone please tell me the proper terms for this bird's color combination? 

He has ended up with a rehab organization, but is very tame. He doesn't appear to me to be a feral but rather a bred bird. I'd like to properly describe his coloring to the rehabbers to support this, but am not sure if he is an ash red bar or yellow bar or what... sorry for my ignorance. We are trying to make the argument that the bird should not be released into the wild. 

Also, is his coloring sex linked at all? (We're hoping that "he" might be a hen so he might find a very quick home with my lone male...)

Thank you!


----------



## Team Triggerfinger (Jul 24, 2017)

It's a silver.


----------



## Blisters (Jul 1, 2016)

From that angle it looks like a homing pigeon.


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Oct 15, 2018)

Looks like a Silver Red Bar to me from this angle. Could be a Mealy Bar but I doubt it.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Could be a domestic homer. We have a couple birds like that with red bars who are tame. If ge seems tame you are right and he should not be released. Lovely bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shouldn't be released anyway, as he is domestic. Also, this was back in August, and they have moved on from that.


----------

